# The Mullet got a new Mallet



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I had recently been looking on the internet and in the woodworking stores for a wooden mallet. WOW! They sure are proud of them. So I decided that with being a woodworker(?) I should be able to make my own. So I did... In fact a couple of them. I used some hard maple I had left over from a previous project and made the first one on the band saw using the compound cutting method. The second is made of a chunk of the same left over maple, only this time it's a little larger and has a turned handle (made on my new lathe) inserted through the head. It actually took longer to make the smaller one on the band saw than the big one.

I know Harry is going to scream about "no progress pictures", but these are so simple to make I didn't figure they were called for.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey George.... NICE JOB! I really am fond of that smaller one piece job, it's almost sexy :jester:


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I like them. But I won't go that far to call them sexy. To each his own. LOL


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I guess I can't take this one has your name on it.  Really nice work George. Nice shape on the mallets and good selection of the wood.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah that small one is very nice! The big one looks dangerous.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Great job George, but I'll have to go with John on the "sexy" part.


----------



## RobW (Apr 12, 2008)

George
Very nice indeed, I like the smaller one as well.
Great work
Rob


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Too bloody true I'm going to scream George, you know that I have very little band saw experience so how about making another one, complete with photo shoot and send it to our mutual friend Glenmore.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice work George. BTW, do you know you share the same name (fore and surname) as my late father and older brother? Maybe you're a long lost cuz:happy:


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice mallets. 
Where'dja get the plans?:laugh:
Seriously, good looking work.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

*Mallet How-To*

Ok! Since most every one liked the small, one piece, mallet and Harry raised so much H*** about no pics here is a short pictorial How-To on making the one piece mallet using compound band saw cuts...


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

nzgeordie said:


> Nice work George. BTW, do you know you share the same name (fore and surname) as my late father and older brother? Maybe you're a long lost cuz:happy:


Hey! You never know, Pete. Us Moore's are a wide spread and unruly clan. :fie:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

George, you have now redeemed yourself, as soon as possible I shall attempt to make a mallet. I know that you're a man of few words (unlike me) but those few shots are all that's necessary for even the most inexperienced woodworker to follow.


----------

